# Lakers' record next season?



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

This is the deepest Laker team since the 80s. What do you think their record is going to be?

I'm going with 69 wins. I think they have a chance of passing the 72 win mark as well if all the main guys stay relatively healthy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Laker's record next season?*

I think 62-65 is more realistic. I'll just go on the low end and say 63.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Laker's record next season?*

I would say the 98 Lakers were deeper. Fisher, Kobe, Jon Barry, Corie Blout, Elden, Sean Rooks and even Mario Bennett off the bench.

64 wins, they go through the same Laker regular season apathy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Laker's record next season?*

I'm going 66 wins.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Laker's record next season?*

Its going to be like 59-61 wins. This team will have a huge lead in the West and wont play its best basketball until the playoffs. We will win a lot of games, playing at about 85% effort. You can count on 2 losses to Charlotte automatically, as we lose to them twice every year. The end of the season will be a joke again and we will be resting starters and getting healthy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Laker's record next season?*

In the spirit of the Heat thread I started in the NBA forum, I will say...

73-9.


----------



## The Wright Stuff (Feb 12, 2010)

No way they get 69 wins. Not because they can't, but because injuries and apathy are inevitable parts of an 82 game, 6 month regular season. And while theyve won back-to-back championships, will their hunger for a third be greater than other contending teams who want what LA has? Plus they always lose a handful of games they shouldn't in my opinion (i.e. Charlotte always seems to beat the Lakers in Charlotte; Portland in Portland, etc.). I say 62 wins tops.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

they lakers will not break the record for the most wins simply because they do not care about the regular season, they want to be good enough to make the playoffs, get homecourt if possible and then turn it on once they get there, teh regular season is meaningless to them, has been for a long time


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

62-20


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Laker's record next season?*



elcap15 said:


> Its going to be like 59-61 wins. This team will have a huge lead in the West and wont play its best basketball until the playoffs. We will win a lot of games, playing at about 85% effort. You can count on 2 losses to Charlotte automatically, as we lose to them twice every year. The end of the season will be a joke again and we will be resting starters and getting healthy.


Here is the problem with the status quo.

In the 2009 playoffs, they went 16-7. They were 10-2 at home, 6-5 on the road.
In the 2010 playoffs, they again went 16-7. They were 11-1 at home, 5-6 on the road.

The needed games 6 and 7 in the Finals at home to win the championship. Without that game 7 at home, they don't win the title.

Let's not kid ourselves. When it comes to the playoffs, this team generally sucks on the road. Even the road victories were somewhat tainted, having just barely won in Oklahoma City in game 6, Utah in game 3, Phoenix in game 6, and Boston in game 3. Only 1 of the 5 road wins (Utah game 4) was relatively easy. In contrast, they blew out Phoenix twice and Boston twice at home.

And they were terrible on the road during the season in 2009-2010. They were much hungrier in 2008-2009 and their road record reflects that.

They need home court advantage in the playoffs, it is simple as that. So my contention is that they cannot coast like the did last year. That will spell doom for them in the playoffs this year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll with 60-62 wins.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i will say 59 wins. I wish we can care more but we don't, that is why you don't bet on lakers in vegas, cuz starting from coach they don't care. I bet in some games they go, ok we are going to this all game long and not chnage that even if we are loosing.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

low 60's. then again, we won 57 last year with a really bad bench. maybe 63-65, that's how much of an improvement we made (3-4 game difference).


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Mid-60's at best barring injuries.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll say low 60s purely because I think we'll win more games than we did last year. However, because of injuries and the type of lapses like we had at the end of last year, we might not reach 60.

Whatever happens, we should be the #1 seed in the West for the fourth year in a row. I would expect the Heat to be #1 seed overall because (regardless of whether or not they're built for the playoffs) all but six teams in the East are awful and LeBron, Wade and Bosh could beat most teams 3-on-12.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll go for early 60s - 62. No dought Phil will look to cut Kobe, Fish and Pau's mins - especially in the second half of the season.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

58-60.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Laker's record next season?*



Ron said:


> Here is the problem with the status quo.
> 
> In the 2009 playoffs, they went 16-7. They were 10-2 at home, 6-5 on the road.
> In the 2010 playoffs, they again went 16-7. They were 11-1 at home, 5-6 on the road.
> ...


Home court didnt help the Magic or the Cavs last year. In the playoffs, the best team wins. Home court might help, but it is not the deciding factor. Last year, the Lakers won the only road game that they really needed to, game 3 in Boston right after they lost HCA for the 1st time in the playoffs. All other road games werent crucial, because the Lakers could still win at home and be fine.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Laker's record next season?*



elcap15 said:


> Home court didnt help the Magic or the Cavs last year. In the playoffs, the best team wins. Home court might help, but it is not the deciding factor. Last year, the Lakers won the only road game that they really needed to, game 3 in Boston right after they lost HCA for the 1st time in the playoffs. All other road games werent crucial, because the Lakers could still win at home and be fine.


Agreed. The road games came after the Lakers started off series with 2-0 leads typically, so if you subscribe to the theory that they don't have much killer instinct that would be consistent with that line of thinking. In 2009 Houston and Denver each stole one at home early against the Lakers, and the Lakers responded by winning both game 3's.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you can't really prove that homecourt does or doesn't matter. you may say hca doesn't matter, but im thinking that if game 7 were in boston.. the result could be different.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Laker's record next season?*



elcap15 said:


> Home court didnt help the Magic or the Cavs last year. In the playoffs, the best team wins. Home court might help, but it is not the deciding factor. Last year, the Lakers won the only road game that they really needed to, game 3 in Boston right after they lost HCA for the 1st time in the playoffs. All other road games werent crucial, because the Lakers could still win at home and be fine.


So you are saying they lost games 4 and 5 in Boston due to lack of effort?

Please.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

imo homecourt mattered very much for us against boston.. because i think both teams were an even draw. home court was just the tiebreaker.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

59-64


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Laker's record next season?*



Ron said:


> So you are saying they lost games 4 and 5 in Boston due to lack of effort?
> 
> Please.


Somewhat, yeah. I would add focus to that though; _energy and focus_. Boston is a good team, so its not like they didnt have anything to say about it. But if I rememeber correctly, the team that got the most rebounds won every game. That is something that is achieved through energy and focus.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I say 60 wins...mostly because of our "only turn it on when we need to" mentality.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

No one got this right


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Such high expectations. No problem with that.


----------

